# Maumee Walleye Lures



## FishingAddict (Nov 15, 2011)

Just made a few lures, then afterwards I found a regulation about 1/2 inch hook tip to shank on the Spring Walleye run. I was wondering if anyone one has had experience with this regulation or has any input as to if I can use the lures I just made, I will include a couple pictures.



















Thanks!


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

Man that looks like a lot of work to lose them to a snag. Very nice looking though.


----------



## Jim Barger Sr (Sep 6, 2004)

Don't waste those nice looking jigs on the Maumee bottom. You can get all the stuff you need at Maumee tackle or one of the streamside vendors. You'll pay a little more but its a great service. If you insist, bend the hooks closed to less than 1/2". They enforce all regulations and it would be just dumb luck and you'd get checked


----------



## FishingAddict (Nov 15, 2011)

I was confused on the tip to shank regulation. I was thinking eye to tip but its tip to shank as stated so I measured on my hooks and everything I have is legal 1, 1/0, 2/0 I would assume 3/0 hooks would be illegal and they would get you for it.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Man..those look great, but I'd lose it on the 2nd cast. 

Gary is promoting the wedding ring harness on his [email protected] $2.89 each. Who in their right mind is going to use that in the river?? LOL


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

BFG said:


> Man..those look great, but I'd lose it on the 2nd cast.
> 
> Gary is promoting the wedding ring harness on his [email protected] $2.89 each. Who in their right mind is going to use that in the river?? LOL


Guess he wants the fisherman to feel married to his shop.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

BFG said:


> Man..those look great, but I'd lose it on the 2nd cast.
> 
> Gary is promoting the wedding ring harness on his [email protected] $2.89 each. Who in their right mind is going to use that in the river?? LOL


He's looking for people who aren't in their right mind. Judging by some of the characters I see in there during the run, he shouldn't have much problem finding em.

I think Gary aka Ron Jeremy sold the shop. Rutnut might be the new owner.


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

Bucket Mouth said:


> He's looking for people who aren't in their right mind. Judging by some of the characters I see in there during the run, he shouldn't have much problem finding em.
> 
> I think Gary aka Ron Jeremy sold the shop. Rutnut might be the new owner.


When I was there getting my licence I heard Janice telling someone that the deal fell through???????


----------



## beach5 (May 27, 2008)

LMAO.....Ron Jeremy....I thought the same thing when I saw him on Sunday,.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

beach5 said:


> LMAO.....Ron Jeremy....I thought the same thing when I saw him on Sunday,.


He wishes!


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

No I'm not the new owner,just helpin out while they get ready to move to Costa Rica.I've been buying gear from them since they sold lures from a truck in the early 80's,Janice would usually be found at Buttonwood and Gary at Orleans park..They are two of the nicest people you will ever meet and do whatever it takes to help you catch fish.I've never heard them say a bad word about anybody.We all put in an insane amount of hours.As far as the sale of the shop,that's certainly none of my business but things will continue to run just as they have.

The wedding ring lures are almost sold out.They are used in the Pacific Northwest in the Columbia and Willamette rivers where a 15 lbs walleye is just a pretty good one.We've had several customers that have done very well with them but Gary didn't put them in the shop just for the river,they're very similar to a weapon and can be used in the lake too.The next batch will have two hooks for using with crawlers so obviously you can't use them in the river. 

As far as fishing goes,the river has been giving up some nice fish and quck limits.Not everyone is killin'em but the guys that know what they're doin are gettin it done.


----------



## brianl90 (Jun 24, 2011)

For the those who are using the "Wedding Ring" are you tipping the hook with anything ie grub...ect


----------



## AvianHunter (Jan 23, 2009)

How can you get anything with a blade low enough to catch fish right now.
Anytime I have ever used a blade in that current it always tries to lift it right up to the top of the water column. Are guys using them like a carolina rig?


----------



## FishingAddict (Nov 15, 2011)

I am also interested in how to fish the wedding ring spinners. Cool looking baits. I dont see why an inline spinner wouldnt work also? as long as it didnt have a treble. I am tying up some more floating jigs today. I cant wait to the river. 1 more week!!!!!


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Please keep the look alike references to yourself. Gary visits this board...and just think where 90% of guys that fish the river would be if he didn't do what he does every day. 

Good people. Don't always agree with him, but good people nonetheless.


AvianHunter...

My guess is that they are running it on a very short leader Carolina-rig style. I can't justify it in the river, as the area that I fish is too snaggy to warrant the cost. I've used the Wedding Ring on the lake while drift fishing, and they work very well when fished just like a Weapon.

White bass and white perch really like them...probably b/c of the shiny bead.


----------



## CarpCommander (Jun 20, 2007)

Well, he does kinda look lke Ron Jeremy...lol.

He's a good guy, Im sure it wasnt a slam. 

On topic, those look nice. BUT, you're gonna be pissed when you lose them on the 1st cast!


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

CarpCommander said:


> Well, he does kinda look lke Ron Jeremy...lol.
> 
> He's a good guy, Im sure it wasnt a slam.


Thanks Carp. BFG, there was no malice behind callling him Ron Jeremy. He just looks like him w/ the pony tail and all.


----------



## beach5 (May 27, 2008)

Same here no malice intended. I like him. He has helped me out. Good guy whenever I have dealt with him...Janice too. Gave my buddy a garbage bag to keep his leg dry when he punched a hole in his waders. If he could only teach me to fish.... 2 times out...nothing.........


----------



## FishingAddict (Nov 15, 2011)

Back to the discussion of baits/lures to use on the maumee. Whats your favorite plastics/live baits to use? I ordered some material to try and pour some floating jig heads that have barbs on them so the plastics will stay on.


----------



## Lilbrownjug (Apr 8, 2011)

Look at this post from Maumee Tackle;


FISHING REPORT 3/19/12 5:00 AM

WNTHE FISHING REPORT IS ABOUT THE SAME. FISHING IS GOOD TO FAIR. SOME ANGLERS ARE REPORTING THEY CAUGHT THERE LIMIT IN TWENTY MINUTES. OTHERS A HOUR OR THREE. SOME ARE GOING HOME WITH LESS THEN THEIR LIMIT. *AND OF COURSE THERE ARE THOSE THAT GO HOME EMPTY HANDED. BUT OVER ALL FOR THOSE THAT ARE GOOD ANGLERS THE ACTION HAS BEEN HOT AND STEADY. *THERE DOES SEEM TO BE MORE FEMALES SHOWING UP AT THE SHOP THE LAST COUPLE OF DAYS THAT ARE NO WHERE CLOSE TO SPAWNING. SO WE MAY HAVE ANOTHER MOVMENT OF FISH HAPPENING. THERE IS A CHANCE OF BRIEF LIGHT RAIN AROUND 9:00AM AND THE NICE THE REST OF THE DAY. THEN A CHANCE OF A SHOWER AROUND 6:00 PM. IF WE COULD GET THE RIVER UP ANOTHER FOOT IT WOULD MOVE MORE FISH UP THE RIVER IN NO TIME. TODAY IS THE LAST DAY OF WINTER. THE FORECAST IS CALLING FOR TEMPS IN THE 80'S THE NEXT TWO DAYS. IT THAT CRAZY OR WHAT ? HAVE A GOOD DAY FISHING !

I went home empty handed, only because of the 2 females I released. Does this make me a lesser Angler as he states?


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

Lilbrownjug said:


> Look at this post from Maumee Tackle;
> 
> 
> FISHING REPORT 3/19/12 5:00 AM
> ...


I believe Gary was meaning the good anglers that have experience know where to go and make adjustments. 
Many times I have outfished a group of guys because I always change color, leader length and throw way out and also in close looking for the fish. I watch other guys just always use the same color and throw it the same spot every time and wonder why they don't catch anything. If you throw in the same spot 1000 times and never touch a fish it's your own fault for either not moving or changing up the program.


----------

